# Alesis Midiverb 4



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I decided to try a new rev unit in my FOH rack. Up until now I've been using a Yamaha SPX 90 I bought on E-bay and it has worked fine, but listening to some bigger shows it was clear to me that technology has improved in this area (surprise, surprise). 


So being the frugal (read cheap bastage) French Canadian I am, I tried an Alesis Midiverb 4. I got it taxes in for $250. brand new. For that cheap I figured it's worth the risk. 
http://www.alesis.com/midiverb4# 

Amazing. This thing sounds brilliant. It's a snap to get up and running and I found at least a dozen factory presets I can use right out of the box with no tweaking. 

One really cool feature is the "auto leveling" function. 

While the thing is in use, you hit the input and output buttons simultaneously (they're right next to each other) and it automatically sets the input gain. Takes five seconds while it "listens" and doesn't interrupt the rev while it does it. 

Anyway, I mixed with it last night and I'll give it a few more shows but I may ultimately buy a second as an insert for the drum sub group. 

I love being a sound man.


----------

